# Considering a SA Revolver.. suggestions?



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Well, just purchased a 1911, so now it's time to plan my next gun. I usually space my purchases out 4 months or so, so I won't be purchasing this firearm until December  but it never hurts to start planning!

My father in law shoots cowboy mounted competitions and I have a real appreciation for his Ruger New Vaqueros. So I'm thinking something along that line, chambered in 45LC might be a fun gun to shoot.

I've been a semi-auto guy thus far, but I'm more interested in collecting/having fun at the range, and that means variety. I've already got my nightstand gun, and I don't plan on going CCW anytime soon (might be a project for next year). So a revolver is my natural choice.

Any Single Action Army afficionados out there that might have some brands to recommend, or a good spot to find em used? Like I said, I only know the Rugers, which are fine guns, but I don't want to limit myself by just what I'm familiar with.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Check out the Ruger Montado. Cool gun.

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/VaqueroMontado/index.html


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ohhhh that Montado is dead sexy!!!
I think I want one now! Thanks alot, there went the vacation for my wife! hehehe

Zhur


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

If *I* was a mounted shooter, I'd definitely look at the Montado. However, when I'm on a horse going at anything faster than a trot, I need both hands on the reins (or both on the saddle horn holding on for dear life ). Looking for something more for the range/plinking with a longer barrel (5"+) for some increased accuracy.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I would suggest a Ruger Super Blackhawk, but you said you don't want
Rugers, so your are on your own. I'd like to know what you finally end up
with.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Unless you're going in for SASS or Cawboy Action shooting, where historically accurate (more or less) is of importance, I'd go with a Ruger Blackhawk and its adjustable sights, .45 Colt if that's your pick.

The Ruger Blackhawk is one rugged revolver, and will take heavier loads than the Colt look-alikes. The Ruger Blackhawk has good adjustable sights, making sighting in easier, and is easier to re-sight if ammunition is changed. If you are a reloader, there is an infinite variety of powders and bullet styles for the .45 Colt. And, the gun is availabel as a convertable, with an extra .45 ACP cylinder should you have access to inexpensive surplus .45 ACP ammunition.

And, just for the heck of it, you can load/shoot blackpowder if so desired. I have done that. Did it once, glad I did, won't do it again type of thing.

And, should you decide to go custom, well, there's no end to that, either.

Here's a couple of my custom Blackhawks:









And:









It's also possible to convert the Blackhawk to Bisley configuration, or the Bisley is available over the counter. Some folks love the Bisley, I'm not one of them.

If you have the opportunity, I'd suggest you shoot several different models before buying.

If you really want to spend the money, a Colt New Frontier is a good choice, as is the Flat Top from US Firearms. These are more traditional and good guns, but won't take a steady diet of heavy hunting ammunition.

Bob Wright


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

+1 to Bob's comments on 45 Blackhawk. Might want to consider the 45LC/ACP convertable. 45ACP ammo much cheaper unless you reload. Love mine!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The Blackhawk is a fine revolver. Its not as sexy, but everthing Bob said was dead on.

Perhaps you should look at the LeMat? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ruger is still sets the standard for rugged dependable revolvers. I like the Vaquero for SASS and the Blackhawk for a woods gun/Range gun.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I gotta say go with a Ruger. Can't go wrong with any of their SA's. I prefer the Bisley configurations but have plenty of of others to choose from also. Any good shop should have plenty of used Ruger's to check out.


----------

